# Cheap Garageband equivalent?



## hoopkidups (Mar 4, 2004)

Does anyone know of a cheap program that works a lot like apple's Garageband? It would need to have loops included with it. 
Thanks for your help


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Have a look in here ...

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=67468

DS


----------

